# LOOK Lemond...



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Look Cycles Introduces Greg Lemond 25th Anniversary Edition & Premium Collection 695 Road Bikes - Bike Rumor

... wonder if Greg get's any royalties? ... wonder if in 25 years, Trek might introduce a Lemond anniversary model?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the stars-and-bars bike!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Did Fignon's Barber, an esteemed RBR member, have a hand in this design?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The top bike should be hung outside a barber shop. The bottom one should be painted some other colors besides red, white, and black.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL at the sour grapes comment.

damn, those are some nice looking bikes.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Like the top one. I am guessing the bottom one is some for of Japanese relief bike. Three MTB marathons I did this year all had fund raisers for Japan Tusnami relief.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I met him at this ride in Palo Alto. He was riding one of those, but his own limited edition one heh.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

San Jose, CA – LOOK, the innovation leader in clipless pedals and carbon technology, is pleased to announce a special event at Interbike in honor of Greg LeMond to celebrate his 1986 Tour de France victory on the world’s first carbon frame ever used in the Tour de France, the LOOK KG 86. The event will take place Thursday, September 15, 2011 at 4:00 pm at the LOOK booth (22109).

LOOK is releasing the 695 25th Anniversary Unique Collection in celebration of LeMond’s victory. During the event, LOOK will make a special presentation of the 695 to LeMond where he will reflect on his 1986 victory on the LOOK KG 86 and will be available to the press for a brief Q & A session.

This 25th Anniversary Collection will be limited to 695 complete bikes and frames, available worldwide in November. The 25th Anniversary 695 features a carbon frame with 3K matte finish and combines LOOK’s signature refined lines and state of the art technology. Each 25th Anniversary 695 is numbered and comes with an Excellence Mondrian Kit.


LOOK will follow up the 25th Anniversary Collection with the release of a special edition 1986 La Vie Claire/695 Evolution frame slated for Spring 2012. LOOK has pledged a percentage of profits from this special edition 695 to 1in6. LeMond is a founding board member and advocate of the 1in6 organization.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> I am guessing the bottom one is some for of Japanese relief bike.


You are correct. 

The paint scheme represents the Japanese national flag.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jmitro said:


> LOL at the sour grapes comment.
> 
> damn, those are some nice looking bikes.


Not really sour grapes. I think the barber pole paint scheme is hideous; you think it's nice looking. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

wim said:


> Did Fignon's Barber, an esteemed RBR member, have a hand in this design?


no way! that paint scheme clearly lacks panache and is a clear departure from that old french saying, "you don't have to do it well, but do it with panache", or something like that. If it were me, I would do exact replicas of the original KG 86 bikes, but in modern materials,....and mondrian. Panache.
merci for the esteemed part:thumbsup:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like a candy cane


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> I like the stars-and-bars bike!


Dude, that's not stars-and-bars, that's stars-and-stripes. Stars and bars would be that certain other flag that causes so much consternation in the south and is represented by this fine paint scheme;









PS, I do agree that I like the stars and stripes bike too! :thumbsup:


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

spookyload said:


> I am guessing the bottom one is some for of Japanese relief bike.


I thought it was to commemorate Hinault taking the king of the mountain jersey in 1986.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The USA bike has DuraAce (Japanese) components.
The Japan bike has SRAM (American) components.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

CBus660R said:


> Dude, that's not stars-and-bars, that's stars-and-stripes. Stars and bars would be that certain other flag that causes so much consternation in the south and is represented by this fine paint scheme;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa; Good catch! 

You are absolutely correct.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

> LOOK will follow up the 25th Anniversary Collection with the release of a special edition 1986 La Vie Claire/695 Evolution frame slated for Spring 2012


Pretty sure Dave Hickey and I will be more interested in this bike than the flag bikes.


----------

